# Dog Show in Hilton Head



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Weekend after next, March 11 & 12th, there's a dog show in Hilton Head. The HH Kennel Club said they're expecting around 1000 entries, 6 Maltese will be shown. The schedule is not posted yet so I don't know what time the the Malts will be showing. Should be posted some time next week. If anyone is going to attend, let me know, I'll be there.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I attended the Hilton Head dog show this past weekend and had a wonderful time. Sposed to have 6 Malts but only 2 showed up. I was talking to one lady from Nashville about her baby, just a beautiful little boy. This one was a little bigger than the ones I have been seeing. I think she said she brought him over from Italy! Anyway, she had to do something with the judges and asked me if I could hold him til she got back. Could I ever! He just loved to give kisses, what a sweetheart. Those of you who have not been to a dog show really need to go. You're surrounded by all these dog lovers and all this dog stuff. (Sounds like heaven to me.) I saw a cute bumper sticker, "Dogs are People, Too." Came away with lots of new toys and a baby carriage for Tanner. We had to show it off at work today, boy did they give me a hard time. That's OK, Tanner is riding in style!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What fun! The Alamo Cluster of Dog Shows was here Mar 8-11 but I only made it to one day and they only had 2 Maltese showing but they were high quality. I know what you mean about being surrounded with dog lovers and all those gorgeous and beautifully groomed dogs of various breeds. It is amazing. In spite of the sign that said "Your husband called and said you can buy something", I restrained myself. The renderings of Maltese in the various offerings were just not very well done, which helped, plus I was playing hooky from work for 2 hours so that was guilt enough.

Does Tanner like his stoller? I'll bet you do!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner is getting used to the stroller, he kept looking back to see where I was. I can't wait to take him out in it--work really doesn't count.


----------

